# hemaprodite



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

just wondering anyone know the average life span of a hemaprodite. I have heard that it averages 4-7 years. Im concerned because of Gypsy she is 5 about 5 (don't know when) and seems to not be as big and bulky. She is such a spoilt rotten thing. It would break a lot of hearts. She has never been polled, and actually had the hugest horns when we got her - which we took off.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure wish I could tell you something, but I have NO info on that at all. I do know of a lady that says they should be put down right away because of the quality of life they will lead. But on the other hand, she puts down goats for reasons i just do not understand.
I guess I am going to have to do some research on that. I just would like to know. Let us know if you find out something.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Our hemapro*

are two wonderful ones, and have been great on the harness, taking to it with no training. Though I don't think Gypsy will be able this year. Trouble is people put them down without giving them a chance.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really not sure about the life span but I have some very graphic pics of a hermaphrodite. My friend took them to goat camp with her last year to use as an example...I sold this goat shortly after purchase because it was of no use to me. They can be great teasers and companions but I dont do harness goats so I didnt keep the goat.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, being the curious person I am, can you send me those pics? [email protected] I've never actually seen a hermaphrodite.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to see the pics too....that way I know what they look like. [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

The life span of a hem is no different than any other goat, it just has different parts. Since it has some buck parts, go with a buck's life span.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

id like to see the pictures too. We had a doe that we bought and she ended up being one (vet confirmed) but she didn;t look any different then a normal doe. That does full sister we think produced another one. Sally was prfectly normal looking even ha da couple jr. BDIS awards. But she never did breed. Even when running with several different proven bucks. We tried for five years to get that animal bred to no avail.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I too would like to see the photos. [email protected]


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

IMG]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/Dolansullivan/barnabybear062.jpg[/IMG]

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r27/ ... ear061.jpg

















Pics of Gypsy (black faced ) and big Girl - the Tog.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

This one should be big girl -


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Gypsy does look like a bucky wether actually. Is Big Girl a hermaphrodite too?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will send these pics out as soon as I get them resized


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone who was trying to remember which one Gypsy (rip) was- her pic is above - the black faced one, not the big tog.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I see the pics too? lol maybe you should just do a topic on the pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

laura she is pictured above  the ober looking doe


----------

